# Basement Bathroom - Added Value?



## KGP (Feb 12, 2009)

I am in the planning stages of finishing my basement and would like to get project started right away. The one thing that is holding me up is the decision of the bathroom down there. 
Being a blank slate (for the most part) I am debating adding a stand up shower. The question is... will a full bath, in an odd place like a basement, add any resale value to a home? 
Home is an older home (100 yrs old?) that only had a full bath on the bedroom level of the home. I added a 1/2 bath and a laundry room to the main living level which was much needed. 
The reason I am debating this so much is that my ultimate goal would be to add a laundry to the master bedroom walk-in closet. If I did do this, I can convert the main living 1/2 bath to a full bath easily by removing the laundry. The problem is... I dont know if I will ever actually get to the walk-in closet laundry hook-up. By making the basement bath a full bath, it is going to leave a small area that will be almost unusable... if I do make it a full bath, I was thinking of making the new unusable space a cedar closet next to a wine rack.. Which would be a nice use of this space, imo.

SO... in short... will a full bath, even in an odd place, still add value or value worth the money and time to install?

Please help me make the decision. Thanks in advance!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A full bath in a basement is not worth the cost. Unless you had a walkout basement which could be used as a separate apartment. This would mean you need a kitchen also. And a permit to do this work.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you currently only have 1 full bath then adding another will add _some_ value
How much value will depend on the area, how many bedrooms you have, the buyer & the bathroom you build

We had 2 full baths here with 4 bedrooms
We are adding a Master shower/dressing room
The 2nd full bath will be off the Master bedroom

We have considered adding a toilet & sink in the basement
The main reason is to access a bathroom from outside without walking all the way thru the house
Since the bathroom is at the end of the house - furthest away from the new sunroom & back door

It may or may not add as much value as it costs
If the majority of other houses in the area already have 2 baths it will add more value to bring it up to other houses values
If your house is one of the few around that has a 2nd bath then it will add value to someone looking for a house with a 2nd bath


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

A few examples of criteria I would think would maybe make it worthwhile:


If there are sleeping areas in the basement - the basement bath adds value.
If there is not a tub in any other bathroom - adding a bath with a tub in the basement can add value.
If there is an exterior access via the basement - adding a bath there can add some value.
IMHO -


----------



## KGP (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.

-Basement DOES have outside access via a door and stairs that enter off the side of the house. 
-If at any point in time I wanted to turn house into duplex legally... it would be fairly easy with adding a few walls to create a bedroom in basement and blocking access to the upstairs (easily done the way home is currently)
-I was planning on putting a full kitchen down there as well... just for extra cooking for holidays and parties. 
-Most homes in neighborhood have 2-3 bedrooms (I have 3) and 1 to 1.5 Baths. Very few have a "master bath" (I dont either)
-Existing original bath on bedroom level has been gutted to the studs and remodeled. New added bath is obviously updated

Do any of these make any change in opinion?


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I think adding a bath will add value. It sounds like there is enough room to make a guest bedroom in the basement if a person were so inclined, and a bath would be highly desirable.

I wish our house had a shower somewhere that you could get to without crossing the carpeting.


----------



## KGP (Feb 12, 2009)

The additional cost wont be to much, or put me "over budget"... I think I am just going to go ahead and do it. It would be easier to do it now, then to have to go back latter and add. 
Thanks for helping me think through my plans.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just don't go overboard. You will probably get your money out of just being able to say, in the real estate listings, you have an extra full bath though and especially if the house only has 1.5 upstairs now. And why not a wine cellar if that is all that will fit in the weird leftover space. That would sound cool in the listing too when you go to cell the place?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I had reservations about a full bath when I finished the basement in our current home. We do not have walk out basement and there are not sleeping areas. However, I ended up putting a full bath using a fiber glass tub and shower enclosure for a total of about $450 more. The tub/shower gets little use but it is a really great thing to have when we have a house full of overnight guests. We have 3 bed rooms and 2 1/2 baths up stairs for just the two of us but it is not unusual to haqve 6 or more out of town relatives stay over night. For those couple of times a year it is well worth it to me even it it adds not value when we sell.

Rege


----------

